# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Vragen over anabolen

## verward

ff een vraagje, mijn vriend heeft me net verteld dat ie dat gebruikt...
2 weken ofzo, spuit 2 x in de week die troep in... 
Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk te vinden op internet... 
hij zegt het een keer te willen gebruiken zo'n kuur, maar volgens mij wil je straks alleen maar meer... klopt dat?
en wat zijn nou echt de bijwerkingen ervan? als je het een keer gebruikt is het dan ook slecht ?
ik ben er echt op tegen, maar ja ik kan het niet bepalen voor em ... 

Ik hoop dat iemand me meer info kan verstrekken of links van site kan geven...

Groetjes, van een meisje, die ff niet weet wat ze ervan moet vinden....

----------


## iemand82

Hey hallo

Ik heb jouw vraag gelezen en ik kan goed indenken dat jij je zorgen over jouw vriend van zijn gebruik van steroide . Het is ook niet zomaar wat wat je in spuit in je lichaam . Het is en blijft drugs een verboden middel wat alleen te koop is via dealers . Met uitzondering als het voor medische noodzaak is . Bijv bij kinderen die niet kunnen groeien of bij mensen die maar niet aan komen . Om bij jouw vraag aan te komen wil ik eerst op in gaan van testosteron . een menselijk lichaam maakt zelf een testosteron aan in jouw lichaam waardoor dit betreft de man vrugbaar is . daar zorgt de hypovise voor , een deel wat wat zich bevindt aan de voorkan van jouw hersenen . ( de voorhoofd ) als jou vriend een testosteron in zijn lichaam spuit dan krijgt de lichaam te veel testosteron binnen en komt jouw eigen testosteronproductie helemaal stil te staan . dat gebeurd meestal na ongeveer 3 weken . de bijwerkingen kom ik dan ook zo op terug . maar 1 ding is wel zeker dat jouw vriend dan niet vruchtbaar is tot alle overtollige testosteron uit de lichaam is . dus vanaf de dag dat jouw vriend klaar is met het injecteren . de eigen testosteron blijft dan nog ongeveer 9 maanden in de lichaam zitten tot de eigen testosteron veer op productie komt . en dan is jouw vriend weer vruchtbaar . het kan zelfs langer zijn . als jouw vriend niet gaat nakuren . bijv met nolvodex en clomid . ik noem maar een voorbeeld . je hebtnog veel meer middellen daarvoor . Wat ik al eerder zei het is een drugs wat je in de lichaam spuit en de efecten zijn dan ook niet misselijk . ik geef jou een de positieve effecten van steroide en de negatieve effecten . positieve effecten zijn : je wordt sterker meer zelfvertrouwen omdat je dan begint uit te dijen maar dat komt dan door meerdeels uit vocht wat je dan vasthoud . en het is een spiergroeiende effect . maar de negatieve effecten is niet misselijk zoals haaruitval , zwaardere stem bij vrouwen die dat ook gebruiken , grotere libido met veel pijnelijke erecties , prostaatkanker , pijnelijke momenten bij het urineren vanwegen de prostaat vernouwing dat op gaat treden bij veel gebruik ,aggressief bitchtits dus pijnelijke tepels borstvergroting door de te veel oestrogeen in het lichaam . het vrouwelijke hormoon , meer eetlust , meer sexdrift , waarna het laatste gebruik minder zin krijgt in sex dus alleen maar meer wilt gaan gebruiken vanwegen de sexproblemen in de relatie wat veel optreed bij de meeste gebruikers . depresief , achterdochtig worden , en het is verslavend . heleboel mensen zeggen meestal ik neem maar 1 kuurtje wat meestal toch weer over gaat naar een nog zwaardere kuur . dus financieel wordt het alleen maar duurder , en komen dan ook vaak in de financiele problemen terecht . en meestal na het gebruik krijgen ze meestal een dip waardoor ze dus ook luteloos worden en hebben dan nergen meer zin in in het leven . ( niet bij iedereen ) . Het is erg belangrijk dat je heel veel erover gaat praten met jouw vriend en zoek vooral heel veel informatie daar over . en laat m er goed over nadenken als ie wilt gebruiken . wat wil ik bereiken hoe is mijn eetschema , hoe sta ik evoor in mijn financie , want als je 1 keer gebruik dan moet je blijven gebruiken om de effect te zien en te bereiken . en hoe staat het voor met mijn relatie , staat mijn vriendin of vrouw daar achter met mijn gebruik en hoe kijkt zij zelf er tegen aan . vooral de laatste is heel belangrijk . veel bodybuilders die ik zelf ken is de relatie naar de knoppen gegaan door financiele schulden en dat de vrouw er niet meer tegen kan door het gedrag die je krijgt door het gebruik van steroide . soms eist het zijn tol , en daarom zijn de meeste bodybuilders alleenstaand omdat ze dan geen verantwoording hoeft af te leggen bij zijn vrouw of vriendin , en daardoor ook niet de parner in de problemen kan laten komen door zijn eigen financiele schulden die hij dan maakt door het gebruik . Ik hoop jou voldoende informatie te hebben gegeven en ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt aan deze informatie . en de informatie die ik jou hebt gegeven is nog maar een klein stukje . maar goed . zoe veel informatie erover en je komt er samen wel uit . heel veel sterkte en succes ermee 

groetjes p.s als je nog meer vragen hebt kun je me ook mailen naar mij en mijn vriendinse emailadres [email protected] Ik doe zelf aan bodybuilding en heb al twee wedstrijden achter de rug en volgend jaar word het mijn derde wedstrijd .

----------


## iemand82

Hey hallo
Ik heb jouw vraag gelezen en ik kan goed indenken dat jij je zorgen over jouw vriend van zijn gebruik van steroide . Het is ook niet zomaar wat wat je in spuit in je lichaam . Het is en blijft drugs een verboden middel wat alleen te koop is via dealers . Met uitzondering als het voor medische noodzaak is . Bijv bij kinderen die niet kunnen groeien of bij mensen die maar niet aan komen . Om bij jouw vraag aan te komen wil ik eerst op in gaan van testosteron . een menselijk lichaam maakt zelf een testosteron aan in jouw lichaam waardoor dit betreft de man vrugbaar is . daar zorgt de hypovise voor , een deel wat wat zich bevindt aan de voorkan van jouw hersenen . ( de voorhoofd ) als jou vriend een testosteron in zijn lichaam spuit dan krijgt de lichaam te veel testosteron binnen en komt jouw eigen testosteronproductie helemaal stil te staan . dat gebeurd meestal na ongeveer 3 weken . de bijwerkingen kom ik dan ook zo op terug . maar 1 ding is wel zeker dat jouw vriend dan niet vruchtbaar is tot alle overtollige testosteron uit de lichaam is . dus vanaf de dag dat jouw vriend klaar is met het injecteren . de eigen testosteron blijft dan nog ongeveer 9 maanden in de lichaam zitten tot de eigen testosteron veer op productie komt . en dan is jouw vriend weer vruchtbaar . het kan zelfs langer zijn . als jouw vriend niet gaat nakuren . bijv met nolvodex en clomid . ik noem maar een voorbeeld . je hebtnog veel meer middellen daarvoor . Wat ik al eerder zei het is een drugs wat je in de lichaam spuit en de efecten zijn dan ook niet misselijk . ik geef jou een de positieve effecten van steroide en de negatieve effecten . positieve effecten zijn : je wordt sterker meer zelfvertrouwen omdat je dan begint uit te dijen maar dat komt dan door meerdeels uit vocht wat je dan vasthoud . en het is een spiergroeiende effect . maar de negatieve effecten is niet misselijk zoals haaruitval , zwaardere stem bij vrouwen die dat ook gebruiken , grotere libido met veel pijnelijke erecties , prostaatkanker , pijnelijke momenten bij het urineren vanwegen de prostaat vernouwing dat op gaat treden bij veel gebruik ,aggressief bitchtits dus pijnelijke tepels borstvergroting door de te veel oestrogeen in het lichaam . het vrouwelijke hormoon , meer eetlust , meer sexdrift , waarna het laatste gebruik minder zin krijgt in sex dus alleen maar meer wilt gaan gebruiken vanwegen de sexproblemen in de relatie wat veel optreed bij de meeste gebruikers . depresief , achterdochtig worden , en het is verslavend . heleboel mensen zeggen meestal ik neem maar 1 kuurtje wat meestal toch weer over gaat naar een nog zwaardere kuur . dus financieel wordt het alleen maar duurder , en komen dan ook vaak in de financiele problemen terecht . en meestal na het gebruik krijgen ze meestal een dip waardoor ze dus ook luteloos worden en hebben dan nergen meer zin in in het leven . ( niet bij iedereen ) . Het is erg belangrijk dat je heel veel erover gaat praten met jouw vriend en zoek vooral heel veel informatie daar over . en laat m er goed over nadenken als ie wilt gebruiken . wat wil ik bereiken hoe is mijn eetschema , hoe sta ik evoor in mijn financie , want als je 1 keer gebruik dan moet je blijven gebruiken om de effect te zien en te bereiken . en hoe staat het voor met mijn relatie , staat mijn vriendin of vrouw daar achter met mijn gebruik en hoe kijkt zij zelf er tegen aan . vooral de laatste is heel belangrijk . veel bodybuilders die ik zelf ken is de relatie naar de knoppen gegaan door financiele schulden en dat de vrouw er niet meer tegen kan door het gedrag die je krijgt door het gebruik van steroide . soms eist het zijn tol , en daarom zijn de meeste bodybuilders alleenstaand omdat ze dan geen verantwoording hoeft af te leggen bij zijn vrouw of vriendin , en daardoor ook niet de parner in de problemen kan laten komen door zijn eigen financiele schulden die hij dan maakt door het gebruik . Ik hoop jou voldoende informatie te hebben gegeven en ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt aan deze informatie . en de informatie die ik jou hebt gegeven is nog maar een klein stukje . maar goed . zoe veel informatie erover en je komt er samen wel uit . heel veel sterkte en succes ermee 
groetjes p.s als je nog meer vragen hebt kun je me ook mailen naar mij en mijn vriendinse emailadres [email protected] Ik doe zelf aan bodybuilding en heb al twee wedstrijden achter de rug en volgend jaar word het mijn derde wedstrijd .

----------

